# Netflix V312



## mayor (Oct 31, 2018)

Has there been a recent positive resolution the resolve the Netflix V312 error? 
I installed a Mini vox on 10/18, and I downgraded the software to TE3, as Hydra is just not to my liking for lack of a few items. Anyway, I called Tivo on 10/19 and got the usual "high priority, escalated, wait.." I waited several days, and called back Tivo on 10/25. Was told the fix had been made on 10/25, I should be good to go. The call ended with "high priority, escalated, wait..". I called back on Saturday, 10/27, because nothing has changed on my non-functioning Netflix. Had the rep "talk" with the engineers, and reported back that they are looking at the software, I am a high priority, escalated, wait. Called back on 10/29, talked with rep for 20 minutes, confirmed that they cannot actually communicate with engineers, they have been bullsh***ing me the whole time. I did not get angry at the rep or anything like that, I just dug for answers. After getting through to the supervisor level, they told me to just return the box to Amazon for a new one, although they did not recommend it, as my case was escalated, high priority. Got the new mini vox today, it has the Netflix V312 error. 
I have tried so many different things to get this to work, from disabling firewalls to restarting the guided setup several times. Is there any solution to this dreaded condition? Being escalated, high priority really isn't actually getting this problem fixed. Am I missing something simple to get up and running? My bolt works just fine.


----------



## pldoolittle (May 2, 2002)

I've been searching for hours. Apparently "clear and delete" is the only reliable fix at this time.

Our bolt is affected.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pldoolittle (May 2, 2002)

Same story. TiVo says this is a known issue and "What we can assure you, that this case is being worked on by our Specialists." That was 6 days ago, no joy.

A previous conversation indicated this: "Somehow network issue contributes to this issue. But it's internal with the TiVo box. It has something to do about the group information available in your TiVo box. These group information can't connect to the services of the application. "

Search indicates they have known about this problem for at least 3+ years. It appears that TiVo Can actually fix it, when they decide to get around to it.


----------



## mayor (Oct 31, 2018)

OK, I finally got a resolution to my Netflix V312 error. 
A few things first: The problem is 99.99999^99 percent not something related to your network, router, ISP, elevation, ancestor grievances, etc. 
The engineering team does not work on the weekends, so if a CS rep tells you on a Friday evening through Sunday afternoon to try in 24 hours, nothing will change and your app will still not work. 
The 24 hours wait period is a falsehood, so long as you manually reconnect to Tivo service on the device affected. If the fix is out on Tivo's network, reconnecting and restarting your device will get it.
There is a queue that you will get added to if you report this problem. No work will be done on your issue until a certain number of users complain about the exact same issue.
You are not a priority if regular CS tells you so.
Escalating your issue means absolutely nothing. It is disregarded just the same as a non-escalated issue.
Do not buy your device directly from Tivo if you think your device might run into this problem. CS was an atrocious experience, and I had to speak with a supervisor after several calls before they even relinquished the possibility of receiving a replacement device. I purchased mine through Amazon, but getting offered a replacement if you bought directly from Tivo is exceedingly difficult.
This was the most ineffective CS department that I have run into. Ever. 

So now to the resolution. Following a thread post by JosephB, I chose a person from the Board of Directors that appeared might have some interest in engineering and customer issues. I sent a kindly worded email summarizing my experience and requested to just have contact with someone who could actually get the issue resolved. The following day, near the end of a Friday, I saw a Tivo-like phone number on my phone, so i answered. It was a rep from Executive Support, who essentially explained that they would personally be overseeing getting my minis in working order. On Saturday and Sunday I tried the usual routines (reconnect, restart) and nothing had changed. (See above that engineering does not work on the weekends), Monday evening I tried again as soon as I got home from work. I went to the Tivo screen, Apps, Netflix - the screen went dark for a second, the Netflix logo appeared, and then a few seconds later, it asked for my Netflix login - I had reached the promised land of Netflix working through the Tivo Mini vox. The second mini vox that I purchased during this ordeal also worked from that point forward. 

If Tivo structured their CS department like the Executive Support group, these types of threads would be nonexistent. There is no accountability when going through CS, and that is unacceptable. I hope I never have to call them again.
Now I am off to go watch something on Netflix.


----------



## pldoolittle (May 2, 2002)

Mine was fixed last night. Still ZERO communications from TiVo. Not even an email from the supervisor who promised an update by email or phone within 24 hours (On Thursday). Not even an update to the support case.

TiVo has known about this problem for 3+ years. They have a fix for said problem. All they need to do is apply the fix to your device during a connection to the host, which can be forced at any time. Despite all that, it is still faster to order, receive, and install a streaming device (such as an Amazon Fire stick) than it is to have TiVo queue the fix to your device.

TiVo support has degraded from _Not Very Good_ to _Utterly Pathetic_. Their executive management should be ashamed.


----------



## pldoolittle (May 2, 2002)

Update: The V312 error appeared to resolve, but after using the device it became apparent that seasons passes and searches with shows that are streaming only (i.e. Netflix, Amazon) are reporting no episodes available. This is true even when you xfer a working seasons pass (with episodes) from one device to another. Clearly the data set linking apps data to the UI is still corrupt.

After weeks of silence, TiVo exec support team called out of the blue this week. She explained that this was not actually a 3yr old issue because they had marked it resolved and someone called in with a "new" occurrence. I almost laughed...

So exec support wanted to replace my Bolt to see if that fixes it. IMHO, that makes zero sense because Netflix and/or the database aren't hardware issues. But she promised an advance replacement and an upgrade from 500G to 1T, so I reluctantly agreed. All I would have to do is boot the new box, xfer recordings and passes, and live with the new UI (yuck). If only it were that easy. Yesterday my existing TiVo was deactivated without warning, and I went from missing some streaming shows to having none at all. And apparently no one bothered to consider that a deactivated TiVo can't share recordings or seasons passes. So, yet another call to TiVo support...

TiVo support explained that I would need to sign up for a plan to activate my "new" box that was active 12 hours ago. They also explained that I would need to provide a credit card for the service, etc. And then, to add insult to injury, she explained that the $14.99 would be credited, but I would need to call in again and work with an agent to make that happen. In what world is it acceptable to screw up big time and then place all the onus of resolving the mistake on the customer? 

So, today my replacement arrived. Not that it's any surprise, but it is not a 1Tb as indicated. As I was unpacking it and preparing to spend hours migrating data, I noticed CableCard door. Uggg. This also means a few phone calls (and a week or two) with the Cable Co to get a new card, get it paired, etc. What a mess.

At this much, I'm to the point of not caring anymore. The replacement is going back and the existing box can just half-way work until it annoys me enough to switch to a cable DVR. 

TiVo Sucks...


----------

